# First Planted Tank 42 Hexagon Tank Journal



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey everyone this is my first planted tank ever! it's a 42 hexagon tank. I'm 19 years old and i am new to the hobby i haven't even been in the hobby less than a year my tank is about 1 ½ months old check it out. I'm planning on adding more plants soon for the foreground dwarf hairgrass.

Plants


*Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

Cabomba
Caroliniana

Egeria densa

Ceratopteris thalictroides

Microsorum 
pteropus

Cryptocoryne wendtii

Blyxa Japonica and i think some type of rotala?*


Fish
7 Neon Tetras soon to be 16
4 ottos soon to be 8


Front view: sorry guys i dont have a good camera
























































































Java Fern Pearling



















Top Views



















Substrate: Flourite
Fertilizer: Flourish soon to be EI Dosing
Filter: Aquaclear 50
CO2: Red Sea Turbo
Lighting: HQI 150 watt Viper Clamp Lamp

tell me what u think


----------



## maureenreynolds (Mar 26, 2007)

Super nice. We have a 30 gln hex. You are the only other big hex person I have seen here. Love the neon school too!

Best!

Maureen


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

thankyou i would like to def see it sometime =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am super jealous. I rarely see pearling any more. I like the tank. I always wanted a hex tank.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

thankyou =) yeah those stems you gave me are pearling after an hour in the tank i mean the new light i got works wonders but its 14,000k i am going to buy a 5,500k for it but its like $55 =OOOO so maybe when i get the money sometime i will cuz thats plain crazy for a lightbulb. Well actually for me i love the hex and hate it cuz its very limited room but at the same time its very unique and different especially with planted tanks its pretty hard to scape a foreground since their is 5 different sides.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

So Today i got some 
Riccia fluitans in the mail and Elocharis acicularis thanks to eleontie he shipped them very fast and in great condition so get some plants from him he's awesome.

Here are some pictures of the Elocharis acicularis
































and here is the picture of riccia fluitans with plant net curosity of aquaticmagic on ebay check them out guys!








don't know what im going to do with this yet so for now ill let it float.








top view plant debris =) i always think this gives an aquarium a natural look so i never bother to remove it only if it gets extremely bad which it never does








O yeah this is my 3 gallon brackish tank wit my fiddler crab in it and some plants that i store in there. this was my first fish tank ever

















and that is all for now hope you enjoy any suggestions or anything please 
be free to say since i am new to all of this. in a couple days ill recieve some of my dry ferts and liquid ferts so i can start the EI Method up.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ooo!! I like that little tak!! It's so cute! I would LOVE to have a fiddler crab along with my guppies in my brackish 5gal...darn it!! I'm dreaming again!!

PS your big tank looks nice too, but doesn't combomba like cooler water?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am loving the new plants. Which one do you like the best so far?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's some nice Blyxa!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

zootycoonmaster:yeah well thanks to sewingalot she gave me some nice blyxa!!! 

sewingalot:i honestly love the blyxa a whole lot! 

demonbreedr16: actually im not very sure but it sure loves my tank cuz it grows like a weed!

I cant wait until i get my ferts and stuff so everything can be top notch. =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am glad you like the plants. My goal is to learn how to pronounce them properly! Have you thought about putting some branchy driftwood in there? It could look pretty sweet with the hex shape!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

actually yes i have i just have no idea where i would put it? ya know any suggestions?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Danakin has a 5 gallon hex with driftwood that looks pretty sweet. Maybe something along these lines? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/767159-post34.html


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah thats some really nice driftwood now i just have to find some of that color i have some in the tank that color just need to find some dark brancy driftwood like that any suggestions where to get it?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Badcopnofishtank has some nice manzanita driftwood: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/57483-manzanita-driftwood.html. Of course, if you want to do the super cheap method, you can collect fallen branches locally. Just look for the hard woods and prepare it well.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

once i get the money ill def get some pieces from him he some sweet driftwood thanks =)


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

so today im pretty excited i got some dry ferts so i can start the EI Method and now i am just waiting on my flourish trace,excel, and iron =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Isn't it funny how we get so excited to see new fertilizer show up?


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a hex about a 50 gallon and used some manzanita driftwood I got from Badcopnofishtank. What I did I is let it hang down from the top with some moss attached to it, makes it look like a tree root. I am really bad with a camera, so sorry I don't have any pictures. With an open tank like that and the amount of light you have one or 2 big water lettuce plants would be something to think about. I really like your tank I know how big of a challenge a hex can be to get to look right.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

i actually ordered some manzanita branches from someone who gets them locally instead of paying $50 i payed like $15 for 20 branches like 10-20 inches long check this out i also got my flourish iron, Trace, and Excel i started dosing i think some of my hairgrass is melting i dunno if this is normal because of the recent dosing or what? but i will do a picture update within a month or so i moved around some of the blyxa so it looks like more than it actually is


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great deal! When do you get it in? The excel could be causing the melting initially. I had trouble with blyxa and excel in the beginning. Cut the dose in half for now and see it that helps.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

i know it will come in sometime this week it could be today or within a couple days but yeah maybe ill just cut it in half.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How is the hair grass? Is it still turning brown or has it slowed down yet?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

it def has slowed down i really dont see anymore turning brown btw the purchased the branches from here check it out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400027688574


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow that is some pretty manazita! Great deal as well. I am glad to hear the hair grass is improving.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

the hair grass is actually putting out runners now so im pretty happy im getting a pressurized system very soon i got one from someone on here for a good price =) so im pretty happy about that. and some water lettuce to help keep the light down since im experiencing my first algae outbreak. once i get my co2 system that should help since mine isnt doing anything good right now so it should help get the algae undercontrol/ i need some amano shrimp to help with that also =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You should post your problems with algae in this journal. It is cool to go back and look at the progress, especially when you overcome the algae.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*U*

ok so i have some new pictures for updates.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*update wit pics*

ok so im experiencing my first algae outbreak also im not sure if these are snail eggs or fish eggs?
























With Flash








without flash
































^ otto =)
the horrible algae that i am dealing with im getting my pressurized system soon to help out with this and my water lettuce
















riccia growing =) 
















Side 1








Front








Side 3








Nacho my fiddler crab =) my lil nano tank 3 gallon
















Top View

















im just hoping the algae will go away =( but everything else is doing well it seems =) im still waiting for my branchy driftwood, co2 system, and my watter lettuce and some other plants


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good pictures. You should get something for your fiddler crab to be able to climb up and hang out on top of the tank. He'll look like his is surfing! By the way, those look like common snail eggs. What is the update on the algae? Is it getting any better with the addition of the floaters?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*update on my first planted 42 gallon hex tank*

actually i did h ave a bunch of stuff for him to climb on like bamboo and stuff but unfortunely he died last week i was very upset i love him =( but sorry i haven't been able to update i been busy with school and work. here is an update.
this is my top cover with your duckweed, riccia, and watter lettuce that i bought








































riccia is growing through plant net pretty well =)








Hair Grass is spreading pretty good as well








my new co2 system thanks to NeonShrimp i a very nice person!








Front of tank low view with flash on








Front of tank sideways sorry ill fix this later lol im too lazy right now
















Side of tanks 2 views

1st View
http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/boltp777
/DSCI0420.jpg
2nd View









I need something to put new to the crypt i was think of an ozlet sword any suggestions guys?









Another Side View









I need another plant to put here i was thinking of Rotalla Wallichii or maybe Rotala Magenta or possibly Ludwigia Peruensis i am aiming for something with color it will be my first colored plant besides green lol









finally a last side view =)









ok so i never got my mazanita branches spelling i know well they got lost in the mail so the person sent another package i am hoping this week sometime i will get them everything has been pretty good my nitrates were somewhat high but i think this is due to the fact that i dosed like 7 hours before so ill keep moderately that. the algae seems to be under control i havent really had any other problems my brithday is coming up in may so im hoping i will get my blue rams for my birthday some amano shrimp, and maybe a ehiem filter *drools* well i just cant wait until i get some other plants to fill in everything but the top of the is filled wit duckweed,riccia, and water lettuce this has helped a lot wit my lighting since it was too much light but it looks really nice i think wit the top like that. my next objectives are to get a co2 drop checker from gla, the two other plants, my branches, and to fill it in with fish if so than i can just start mantaining the tank which will be a lot of fun. i can't wait for the trim i mean i started the tank *december 26th* and this month March 26th i can start trimming. T. Amano always says to do your first trim 3 months+ so ill obeying by this rule even though i do like to see the plants grow to their full potential.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Wow, your algae is gone. Sorry to hear about the fiddler crap. That really sucks, I cried when I lost mine. Haven't had the heart to get another one. The water lettuce, riccia, duckweed mix looks awesome. Neonshrimp is mega cool. Enjoy your new setup.

Sara


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Riccia Bamboo shelters*

i got the idea to make Riccia Bamboo shelters so when i get my shrimp they can hide in them here is some of the supplies
fairly simple








Riccia and Duckweed (yeah its everywhere lol)









Before regular Bamboo









With Riccia on it








With Riccia and Plant net








Placement in Tank








2nd Bamboo shelter








btw Cabomba grows like weed in my tank its over 3ft!








2nd pic without tape measure








My Ivory Mystery Snail wanting some oxygen









Well yeah thats all the updates for now im heading to work check back for more updates when i get my branches and such =)


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

All that duckweed all over your arm and hands is exactly why I can't stand duckweed.

Hex tanks are tough to aquascape because you have so much height, so little floor area, and no real "back" to the tank. When you trim your Cabomba, do you plan on sticking the cut tops back into the gravel next to the bottoms? Would be a true Cabomba forest.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Now remember. You can't blame me for the duckweed getting everywhere, lol! You asked for it! I actually think it looks cool in this tank. I especially like it next to the water lettuce and red root floaters. I didn't even know cabomba could grow like that! Very cool!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Water lettuce? I just see red root floater and salvinia minima.

The top of one of my tanks looks like this, and a friend came over (a grown adult) and asked if that "green stuff" appeared in my tank on its own from spores in the air. I told him that yes, it did, and he believed me.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

*update! new german blue rams, shrimp, snails, and plants!*

so a lot has happened in these 20 days or so since i updated i got 10 amano shrimp, 12 red cherry shrimp, a male german blue ram and a female german blue ram they are a pair =)))) and some new plants. i will post pictures below =)

the rams =) btw that is Rotala wallichii my first hard plant to take care of =)








































front of the tank with my new ozelot sword from zoomastertycoon! also two other new plants Ludwigia Palustris and Ludwigia Repens








thought this was a cool pic of my neons schooling








baby cherry red shrimp aw
















Tank








Front of Tank








Side Views
















Hair Grass and Riccia








Rotala Wallichii








more pics








The Couple =) me and my gf lol








my olive netrite snails =0








The Female German blue ram/ my gf lol








The Male Me








Please ID this plant? i got it wit my snails










so whats in the future for this tank lets see let it grow out of course. my birthday is coming up so im hoping to get Eheim Plus
2215 =))))) um as for fish i want to get a school of Boraras Brigittae their beautiful. I want to get a Co2 oracle from GLA also. as far as shrimp Crystal Red Shrimp, Blue Tiger, and Yellow shrimp =). I need to get a background for the tank also. i dont know where my mazanita is but i ordered it like a month ago and i still havent gotten it i get messaging the person on ebay but they haven't seen it so no luck there i need some tips on painting the background for the tank. also sewingalot gave me the idea with the aquaclear power head to spread the co2 around but a diy wit tubing on the bottom than the nano diffuser on the bottom so ill be doing that soon also. my next project this is kind off topic after all this is my first salt water tank =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Salt water tank, huh? I am jealous. I am too cheap and lazy to try saltwater. I like the new sword, mega awesome. Tank is looking great. I love your rams. It sucks, rams are impossible to find around here. Good luck on getting a filter for your birthday!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahaha. I see you got rid of most of the duckweed. Does that mean your algae is gone?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah my algae is completely gone i fed the duckweed to my goldfish they loved it lol.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

ok so im really sad right now because one of my blue rams is missing in my tank im not exactly sure where it is i looked everywhere to see if it jumped out or what? im not sure i looked at the tank for like 30 minutes. im just hoping for the best =(


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That really sucks about your blue ram. Did you ever find out what happened? Glad to hear your duckweed went to a good cause, lol.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

the male died i was very upset but the female is doing great?



sewingalot said:


> That really sucks about your blue ram. Did you ever find out what happened? Glad to hear your duckweed went to a good cause, lol.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry about the male. I am glad to hear the female is doing great. Are there any plans for a new male?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah and new plans for a new tank btw im taking down the 42 just because its killing my parents water bill plus i have like 2 feet to work around it so im getting a 10 gallon to replace it i mean its hard to say im keeping the female german getting a new male giving away all my 11 neon tetras though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That sucks about the 42 being taken down. I understand though. I had to take down my 55 for a while a few years ago do to time constraints. Looking forward to the new plants on the 10 gallon!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

tank is being taken down completely and i am setting up saltwater i will miss planted tanks but this isnt the last u seen of me


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am sad to hear you are taking down the planted tank. I hope you will be still around, you helped me a lot when my fish got sick. I thank you for adverting a huge disaster! Congratulations on the saltwater, though. I am really jealous.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw sorry to hear you're taking down the tank

Are you going to keep my sword in the 10 gallon?


----------



## Plantnewb (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey i'm looking around for lighting on my Hex. What did you think of your lighting?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

if its over 18 inches deep go with a metal halide i used the viper clamp lamp and it worked great =)


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Got some Flourite Dark chemipure. Some nice Tigerwood chemipure and cycle. This Tank is coming back and being reborn again.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

Interested to see where this goes after 9 years!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Tank is being rehoused here at Houseplant Hospital LLC in Swathmore PA Delaware County. This tank was from 1996 old Oceanic Tank. I plan on getting back into growing aquarium plants and also selling them from there and online. The Tank is going to be high tech planted, so what species of plants would everyone be interested in seeing be grown? I have some ideas for the scape. I just want to head from you here at the plantedtank.net.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Picked up a aquaclear 50, 150w heater, and some regular Flourish. Going to put the Fluorite in the tank tomorrow. Along with probably take a trip to Aquarium Center in NJ to purchase plants. I had to reseal the aquarium because the seal was really old. Did a water test for 48 hours and no leaks. Already washed the flourite substrate.


----------

